# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Αλλαγή κεφαλής απο παλιό πικαπ Garrard RC 210

## scorpiogr

Γεία σας και πάλι φιλαράκια!!!
όπως σας είχα πεί σε προηγούμενο post ήρθε στα χέρια μου το παρακάτω πικαπ...
Garrard RC 210 του 1960
http://electricgramophone.nl/garrard/483.html


Φοράει απο την μαμά του την βελόνα-κεφαλή ( GC8 ) που είναι κρυσταλλική...

έχει 2 θέσεις, 
α) για 78 στροφές....

β) 33-45 στροφές...

μου είχατε προτείνει να την αλλάξω....




> Στο ιντερνετ [ebay κ.λ.π.] υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές, ακόμα και nos κεφαλές Garrard, με το ανάλογο κόστος βεβαία. Αποψή μου είναι να αφαιρέσεις την κεφαλή από τον βραχίονα και έχοντας την σαν δείγμα με λίγο ψάξιμο σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών [ειδικά σ΄αυτά που έχουν παλαιότερο stock ανταλλακτικά]
> σίγουρα θα βρείς κάτι να πατεντάρεις και με λογικό κόστος.


έφτασα λοιπόν σε αυτό το σημείο και ζητάω την δική σας συμβουλή.....

ΟΚ!!!! να πάμε σε στερεοφωνική δυναμική.....

προτείνετε μου κάτι (με φτηνό κόστος)
και πείτε μου κάποια διαδικασία.....

σας ΥΠΕΡ ευχαριστώ και περιμένω της απαντήσεις σας!!!!!!

----------


## east electronics

done !! 

Φιλικα
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Papas00zas

Ως άσχετος θελω να ρωτησω τα εξης: 
1. Εφόσον το πικάπ αυτό παίζει και δίσκους γραμμοφώνου, εχει 2 βελόνες στο ίδιο κέλυφος(όπως ας πούμε καποια κρυσταλλικά της philips που είχαν καφαλες με διακόπτη Μ/Ν και γινοταν επιλογη για κανονικους δισκους ή με μικροαυλακώσεις) ή είναι ίδια, αλλά αλλαζει η μύτη; Και με ποιό τρόπο; 
2. Μιλάμε για ολική μετατροπή του συστήματος ήχου οταν λες <<στερεοφωνική δυναμική>> ή κάτι άλλο; γιατι αποτι βλεπω εχει 2 καλώδια, όχι 4 και η βάση της κεφαλής έχει 3 πιν-υποθετω ότι αθ εινια όπως στα XLR βυσματα η διάταξη( + - και γείωση).

----------

